# CH511-AUGUSTINE AND MEDIEVAL THEOLOGY-Scott T. Carroll



## crhoades (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.itscourses.org/courses/single_course.php?cid=CH511

Does anyone have more information on Scott T. Carroll? This course sounds interesting but I would like to know more about the perspective before investing.


----------



## yeutter (Apr 30, 2007)

Cornerstone University is the old Grand Rapids Baptist College. The school was affiliated with the General Association of Regular Baptists. Historically the school, and all its faculty were conservative, evangelical but not Calvinist. In recent years not all of the faculty have been hostile to Calvinism.

With regard to the prof in question; I know nothing about Prof. Carroll.


----------



## yeutter (Apr 30, 2007)

I was not aware of ITS Courses. 

Included in the list are John Gerstner on Jonathan Edwards, Roger Nicole on the Doctrine of Man and Sin, & another by Nicole on the Doctrine of Salvation, and Peter Toon on the Doctrine of the Trinity. Among the Old Testament Profs are Walter Kaiser & Bruce Waltke. 

I was not aware of this. Wow.


----------



## crhoades (Apr 30, 2007)

yeutter said:


> I was not aware of ITS Courses.
> 
> Included in the list are John Gerstner on Jonathan Edwards, Roger Nicole on the Doctrine of Man and Sin, & another by Nicole on the Doctrine of Salvation, and Peter Toon on the Doctrine of the Trinity. Among the Old Testament Profs are Walter Kaiser & Bruce Waltke.
> 
> I was not aware of this. Wow.


 
Don't forget Godfrey on the Reformation, and a whole host of great NT courses. These are top notch. BTW, I am compiling a list of available courses through ITS, CTS, GCTS, WTS, CMF, RTS etc. by category that I hope to share soon. All of the ITS courses will be in there.


----------

